

Show HN: Online SMS (Weekend Project - Week 2) - spicavigo

Having launched Online SMS last week after 8 hours of work, I enhanced the product some more this week  and released an update today. Please send me your feedback/advice.
Here are the links<p>Online SMS Android App
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fauzism.onlinesms<p>Online SMS Website
http://sms.fauzism.com<p>App Code on Github
https://github.com/spicavigo/onlinesms_android<p>Server Code on Github
https://github.com/spicavigo/onlinesms_server<p>First blog post
http://fauzism.com/post/37587975976/once-upon-a-saturday<p>Second blog post
http://fauzism.com/post/38055171351/life-of-fy<p>I would really appreciate your feedback/advice here.<p>Thanks
======
spicavigo
Clickable Links Online SMS Android App
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fauzism.on...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fauzism.onlinesms)

Online SMS Website <http://sms.fauzism.com>

App Code on Github <https://github.com/spicavigo/onlinesms_android>

Server Code on Github <https://github.com/spicavigo/onlinesms_server>

First blog post <http://fauzism.com/post/37587975976/once-upon-a-saturday>

Second blog post <http://fauzism.com/post/38055171351/life-of-fy>

